# Camper vs Camper



## Samson

OK, I just went camping and I gotta get a few things off my chest.

First, I'm a car camper. I'm not gonna pack all my shit and carry it 20 miles into the woods to get away from it all.

On the other hand, if I'm gonna camp, I'm gonna live in a tent, not some HUGE GODDAMN Trailor Home, with air conditioning, big screen TV, and bowling ally or whatever-the-hell these assholes drive out and park next to my tent, blocking the view, running a loud deisel generator, and choking me with fumes. If I'm really unlucky, the owner's wife will weigh 500 lbs and own 3 yapping dogs.

Which brings me to my question: WHY?

My theory is the owners of these mosterous motor homes are momma's boys: They cannot bear to be away from their surrogot mothers, and their wives demand the comforts of home. SHIT! Buncha fucks are ruining the experience for the rest of us.

LEAVE THE WIMMINS AT HOME, FOR CHRISTSSAKES!!


----------



## Luissa

camping means something completely different to me.


----------



## random3434

I've never not slept in a tent when camping, unless it was in a sleeping bag under the stars.



If you want shelter, go to a hotel !


----------



## Samson

Luissa said:


> camping means something completely different to me.



Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.


----------



## random3434

Samson said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> camping means something completely different to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
Click to expand...


You talking about your date last night?


----------



## Samson

Echo Zulu said:


> I've never not slept in a tent when camping, unless it was in a sleeping bag under the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want shelter, go to a hotel !



It never rained?

Just pitch a freakin' tent.


----------



## Samson

Echo Zulu said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> camping means something completely different to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talking about your date last night?
Click to expand...


I don't recall.


----------



## random3434

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I've never not slept in a tent* when camping, unless it was in a sleeping bag under the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want shelter, go to a hotel !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never rained?
> 
> Just pitch a freakin' tent.
Click to expand...


----------



## random3434

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about your date last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall.
Click to expand...


Well, I hope she fixed your crack and didn't have freaky man hands!


----------



## Samson

Echo Zulu said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I've never not slept in a tent* when camping, unless it was in a sleeping bag under the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want shelter, go to a hotel !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never rained?
> 
> Just pitch a freakin' tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Who the hell says "I've never not?"


----------



## random3434

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never rained?
> 
> Just pitch a freakin' tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell says "I've never not?"
Click to expand...


Hoosiers, that's who!


----------



## Luissa

Samson said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> camping means something completely different to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
Click to expand...


also know as bogarting! 
Urban Dictionary: Bogart



And pussies use RV's. I only ever camp in tents.


----------



## Samson

Echo Zulu said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell says "I've never not?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoosiers, that's who!
Click to expand...


The word is "always," for goodness sakes.

BTW whilst I'm on my soapbox, do Hoosiers have an _INDOOR_ voice? Why is it Hoosiers need to speak at a set volume as if they're communicating across a half mile of corn stalks?


----------



## Samson

Luissa said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> camping means something completely different to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> also know as bogarting!
> Urban Dictionary: Bogart
> 
> 
> 
> And pussies use RV's. I only ever camp in tents.
Click to expand...


You mean you do not never camp in tents?

To Bogart: To keep something all for oneself, thus depriving anyone else of having any.

Are you saying that by passing out on the lawn, you're depriving someone of something?


----------



## random3434

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell says "I've never not?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoosiers, that's who!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word is "always," for goodness sakes.
> 
> BTW whilst I'm on my soapbox, do Hoosiers have an _INDOOR_ voice? Why is it Hoosiers need to speak at a set volume as if they're communicating across a half mile of corn stalks?
Click to expand...


Hoosiers have to talk loud because between the sounds of the Race Cars and Bobby Knight's yelling, we wouldn't be able to hear each other otherwise.

I've never not heard nutting  but big ole voices.


----------



## Samson

Echo Zulu said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoosiers, that's who!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word is "always," for goodness sakes.
> 
> BTW whilst I'm on my soapbox, do Hoosiers have an _INDOOR_ voice? Why is it Hoosiers need to speak at a set volume as if they're communicating across a half mile of corn stalks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hoosiers have to talk loud because between the sounds of the Race Cars and Bobby Knight's yelling, we wouldn't be able to hear each other otherwise.
> 
> I've never not heard nutting  but big ole voices.
Click to expand...


So......you're a "screamer?"


----------



## random3434

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word is "always," for goodness sakes.
> 
> BTW whilst I'm on my soapbox, do Hoosiers have an _INDOOR_ voice? Why is it Hoosiers need to speak at a set volume as if they're communicating across a half mile of corn stalks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoosiers have to talk loud because between the sounds of the Race Cars and Bobby Knight's yelling, we wouldn't be able to hear each other otherwise.
> 
> I've never not heard nutting  but big ole voices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So......you're a "screamer?"
Click to expand...


That's what my lover Neaubarth tells me.


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0jgiXHLhSs]YouTube - Camper Van Beethoven-"Take the Skinheads Bowling" Campout 08[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Samson said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also know as bogarting!
> Urban Dictionary: Bogart
> 
> 
> 
> And pussies use RV's. I only ever camp in tents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you do not never camp in tents?
> 
> To Bogart: To keep something all for oneself, thus depriving anyone else of having any.
> 
> Are you saying that by passing out on the lawn, you're depriving someone of something?
Click to expand...


when you are smoking pot in a group, and someone holds onto the  pipe/joint/blunt that is camping, or bogarting! 
And I have never passed out in a lawn, but I have passed out in someone's kitchen. lol


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> OK, I just went camping and I gotta get a few things off my chest.
> 
> First, I'm a car camper. I'm not gonna pack all my shit and carry it 20 miles into the woods to get away from it all.
> 
> On the other hand, if I'm gonna camp, I'm gonna live in a tent, not some HUGE GODDAMN Trailor Home, with air conditioning, big screen TV, and bowling ally or whatever-the-hell these assholes drive out and park next to my tent, blocking the view, running a loud deisel generator, and choking me with fumes. If I'm really unlucky, the owner's wife will weigh 500 lbs and own 3 yapping dogs.
> 
> Which brings me to my question: WHY?
> 
> My theory is the owners of these mosterous motor homes are momma's boys: They cannot bear to be away from their surrogot mothers, and their wives demand the comforts of home. SHIT! Buncha fucks are ruining the experience for the rest of us.
> 
> LEAVE THE WIMMINS AT HOME, FOR CHRISTSSAKES!!



That's why I would pack in or find a location where the 'beasts' couldn't get to.  Oh yeah, my wife usually came with me.


----------



## Middleman

We have a vintage 1970s 16 ft trailer that has just enough room for us to sleep and cook a simple meal. It does have a working propane powered fridge. It cost $600 off of craigslist. It's nice to have simple amenities, especially with teenagers. We have some great camping close by, and I can get the trailer set up for a couple of weeks in a spot, and we can go there part time. There are lakes here and I have a modest fishing boat with a 20 hp outboard that I'll bring up too. 

Once I get the house paid off, I want to get a niftier vintage trailer. Either a  refurbished vintage Canned Ham or a Bambi Airstream, or maybe a Scamp.


----------



## strollingbones

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It never rained?
> 
> Just pitch a freakin' tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the hell says "I've never not?"
Click to expand...


when did you become the fucking grammar police?????


i thought we had skullpilot for that?


----------



## strollingbones

my idea of camping out...coyote motels....why do i want to sleep on the ground with the slugs?


----------



## strollingbones

Middleman said:


> We have a vintage 1970s 16 ft trailer that has just enough room for us to sleep and cook a simple meal. It does have a working propane powered fridge. It cost $600 off of craigslist. It's nice to have simple amenities, especially with teenagers. We have some great camping close by, and I can get the trailer set up for a couple of weeks in a spot, and we can go there part time. There are lakes here and I have a modest fishing boat with a 20 hp outboard that I'll bring up too.
> 
> Once I get the house paid off, I want to get a niftier vintage trailer. Either a  refurbished vintage Canned Ham or a Bambi Airstream, or maybe a Scamp.



please say the well dress man on the right is not you......put sandels on your butt and you would look just like the hubby....


----------



## Middleman

Have you ever seen a Teardrop trailer? Great for the minimalist car camper. They have just enough room to sleep in, with a kitchenette hatch thing in the back. Really cool, they've been around since the 1930s. You can buy plans and build your own, or buy one from a manufacturer. Many are made as cottage industries, or by larger manufacturers.


----------



## Middleman

hellbitch said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a vintage 1970s 16 ft trailer that has just enough room for us to sleep and cook a simple meal. It does have a working propane powered fridge. It cost $600 off of craigslist. It's nice to have simple amenities, especially with teenagers. We have some great camping close by, and I can get the trailer set up for a couple of weeks in a spot, and we can go there part time. There are lakes here and I have a modest fishing boat with a 20 hp outboard that I'll bring up too.
> 
> Once I get the house paid off, I want to get a niftier vintage trailer. Either a  refurbished vintage Canned Ham or a Bambi Airstream, or maybe a Scamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please say the well dress man on the right is not you......put sandels on your butt and you would look just like the hubby....
Click to expand...


No, I pulled these examples of my possible trailers of the future, after my house is paid off. The Airsteam is so cool. They have wood paneling on the inside, they really are great!


----------



## random3434

You would love this place. My Grandfather worked at an RV Company in Elkhart, Indiana until he retired. This is the RV happening place baby! 

RV Hall of Fame, Elkhart, Indiana


----------



## Samson

Middleman said:


> We have a vintage 1970s 16 ft trailer that has just enough room for us to sleep and cook a simple meal. It does have a working propane powered fridge. It cost $600 off of craigslist. It's nice to have simple amenities, especially with teenagers. We have some great camping close by, and I can get the trailer set up for a couple of weeks in a spot, and we can go there part time. There are lakes here and I have a modest fishing boat with a 20 hp outboard that I'll bring up too.
> 
> Once I get the house paid off, I want to get a niftier vintage trailer. Either a  refurbished vintage Canned Ham or a Bambi Airstream, or maybe a Scamp.



If you wanna sleep in a room, then STAY AT HOME!!!

Simple Amenities??? Propane Powered Fridge?????

_



			I can get the trailer set up for a couple of weeks in a spot, and we can go there part time.
		
Click to expand...

_

*What you do is you set it up for two weeks, and only stay in it during the weekends. During the week you just prevent other campers from camping in that spot. You, sir, are what is commonly called a "CAMP-HOG," and are responsible for the rising cost of camping fees designed to prevent such abuse of park resources.*


----------



## Middleman

I don't know why you don't backpack in a little ways if you want such a backwoods experience. Developed campgrounds aren't exactly conducive to 'real camping'. There are a lot of partiers and not much privacy.


----------



## Samson

Middleman said:


> I don't know why you don't backpack in a little ways if you want such a backwoods experience. Developed campgrounds aren't exactly conducive to 'real camping'. There are a lot of partiers and not much privacy.




Hell, why don't I just parachute into the Amazon! Why didn't I think of that!!

If you idjots wanna camp in a house, why don't you stay freakin' home?


----------



## strollingbones

some one needs some squid lol


----------



## Granny

Samson ... I can assure you that Granny will never ruin your camping experience.  I don't do camping.  Period.


----------



## Samson

Granny said:


> Samson ... I can assure you that Granny will never ruin your camping experience.  I don't do camping.  Period.




GOOD!! Stay at home, for christssakes!

You know how much all these Mobil-Home Campers have driven up the price of camping???

TEN $$$ PER NIGHT in Wyoming!!! For RESIDENTS at State Parks!!! this is an OUTRAGE, but keeping the goddamn roads  unrutted, and gravelled costs somethin'


----------



## Zoom-boing

Samson said:


> OK, I just went camping and I gotta get a few things off my chest.
> 
> First, I'm a car camper. I'm not gonna pack all my shit and carry it 20 miles into the woods to get away from it all.
> 
> On the other hand, if I'm gonna camp, I'm gonna live in a tent, not some HUGE GODDAMN Trailor Home, with air conditioning, big screen TV, and bowling ally or whatever-the-hell these assholes drive out and park next to my tent, blocking the view, running a loud deisel generator, and choking me with fumes. If I'm really unlucky, the owner's wife will weigh 500 lbs and own 3 yapping dogs.
> 
> Which brings me to my question: *WHY*?
> 
> My theory is the owners of these mosterous motor homes are momma's boys: They cannot bear to be away from their surrogot mothers, and their wives demand the comforts of home. SHIT! Buncha fucks are ruining the experience for the rest of us.
> 
> LEAVE THE WIMMINS AT HOME, FOR CHRISTSSAKES!!



I blame b.o.  . . . camping hygiene isn't what it's cracked up to be.

Aren't trailer camping and tent camping usually in separate sections of a park?  Completely agree about the big rigs spoiling the view . . and the smell . . . and the whole experience.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Samson said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never not slept in a tent when camping, unless it was in a sleeping bag under the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want shelter, go to a hotel !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never rained?
> 
> Just pitch a freakin' tent.
Click to expand...



Word on the street is that Samson pitches a wicked tent.


----------



## AllieBaba

Good grief, get a Forest Service map and camp away from the campgrounds. Campgrounds are filthy, crowded, disgusting places. But the Forest Service can tell you where the isolated ones are.

I suspect that Samson doesn't so much car camp as live in his car. Just sayin!

And BTW, this "wimmin" can kick your ass primitive camping. I can make a fire anywhere, out of anything, I can cook anything, with essentially nothing on hand. I took my babies, in CLOTH diapers, camping with horses, in a place where there was no water other than a creek. And I took those boys camping thereafter on a regular basis in the Siuslaw National Forest, including during elk season. We didn't even have a car...we stayed at the campsite, and my family took the car back to town (about 40 miles away). 

But I have to say.....if I have a camper, I USE IT!


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> And I took those boys camping thereafter on a regular basis in the Siuslaw National Forest, including during elk season. We didn't even have a car...we stayed at the campsite, and my family took the car back to town (about 40 miles away). !



You know, Allie, no offense, but if your family repeatedly brings you 40 miles out of town and drops you off, it may not be so that you can "go camping."


----------



## Samson

Zoom-boing said:


> Aren't trailer camping and tent camping usually in separate sections of a park?  Completely agree about the big rigs spoiling the view . . and the smell . . . and the whole experience.



No they are in the SAME sections of the park, especially if you want to be next to a lake (prime camping spots).

There are campsites into which you can only hike.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Samson said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't trailer camping and tent camping usually in separate sections of a park?  Completely agree about the big rigs spoiling the view . . and the smell . . . and the whole experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No they are in the SAME sections of the park,* especially if you want to be next to a lake (prime camping spots).
> 
> There are campsites into which you can only hike.
Click to expand...


That does indeed suck.


----------



## AllieBaba

Pussies!
I'm telling  you, contact the forest service. They'll tell you where the hidden places are.


----------



## Middleman

I have to admit, I do think the luxury trailers and motorhomes, with pop out rooms, generators, full bathrooms, are offensive and absurd. 

Our trailer is total minimalist. We always use the site bathroom. I'll have to admit, I was pleasantly surprised, though, when I found that the fridge worked. I bought our trailer for a song. It's rather cool to have a small fridge while camping. It's also nice to have an indoor space to retreat to when the rowdies who tent camp drink too much beer and get loud...


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> Pussies!
> I'm telling  you, contact the forest service. They'll tell you where the hidden places are.



You've buried people, haven't you.

I knew it.


----------



## Samson

Middleman said:


> I have to admit, I do think the luxury trailers and motorhomes, with pop out rooms, generators, full bathrooms, are offensive and absurd.
> 
> Our trailer is total minimalist. We always use the site bathroom. I'll have to admit, I was pleasantly surprised, though, when I found that the fridge worked. I bought our trailer for a song. It's rather cool to have a small fridge while camping. It's also nice to have an indoor space to retreat to when the rowdies who tent camp drink too much beer and get loud...



You're trailor isn't too bad (although parking it for two weeks, the max limit at campsites and hogging up a spot is irreprehensible, and I hope it costs you big bucks in fees).

I pass these small trailors on the highway all the time, blown off the road, on their sides, and, while I hope no one was hurt, cannot help but feel some satisfaction.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Be nice to the lady in the camper next to you.   she might be famous.




Michelle Malkin is blogging about her "camping" trip.


----------



## Middleman

I actually have never parked it for two weeks before, but I thought it a great idea, since we live so close. The camp host said that you only have to stay overnight for the first 24 hrs, that's the rule. 

Monday morning is a good time to get a good spot.


----------



## Samson

Baruch Menachem said:


> Be nice to the lady in the camper next to you.   she might be famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin is blogging about her "camping" trip.



Disgusting.....

...but she is kinda hawt.....I bet she'd be perfect with a sock duct-taped and stuffed in her mouth....and an octopus covering her trembing nekkid torso.


----------



## Ringel05

I think for the next camping trip I go Moroccan.
(The real question is bring the harem or not.  Uuummmm.....)


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> I think for the next camping trip I go Moroccan.
> (The real question is bring the harem or not.  Uuummmm.....)



You know, once you've lived in a tent, you understand why pillows are important.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

We always did tent camping.  I never liked it.    My dad loved it.   But he always was prepared for whatever.   We never got wet when it rained, as my dad dug a nice ditch around the tents.

And we always had a fire.   He kept the wood in the tent.


----------



## Samson

Baruch Menachem said:


> We always did tent camping.  I never liked it.    My dad loved it.   But he always was prepared for whatever.   We never got wet when it rained, as my dad dug a nice ditch around the tents.
> 
> And we always had a fire.   He kept the wood in the tent.



Any specific reason you didn't like it?

I've never really slept well until I got a cot.

And the right tent:


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> OK, I just went camping and I gotta get a few things off my chest.
> 
> First, I'm a car camper. I'm not gonna pack all my shit and carry it 20 miles into the woods to get away from it all.
> 
> On the other hand, if I'm gonna camp, I'm gonna live in a tent, not some HUGE GODDAMN Trailor Home, with air conditioning, big screen TV, and bowling ally or whatever-the-hell these assholes drive out and park next to my tent, blocking the view, running a loud deisel generator, and choking me with fumes. If I'm really unlucky, the owner's wife will weigh 500 lbs and own 3 yapping dogs.
> 
> Which brings me to my question: WHY?
> 
> My theory is the owners of these mosterous motor homes are momma's boys: They cannot bear to be away from their surrogot mothers, and their wives demand the comforts of home. SHIT! Buncha fucks are ruining the experience for the rest of us.
> 
> LEAVE THE WIMMINS AT HOME, FOR CHRISTSSAKES!!


What makes it most funny is the root of the complaint is about a 500 lbs woman with 3 yappy dogs.

I feel for you Samson.  I really do.

See I like both camper and tent camping.  I do agree with you that going to a state park (which I prefer as well) is awesome as long as you don't get parked next to Rex Rocketpack and his rolling home of tomorrow with the goddamn tiki lights and generator.  THAT can irritate me.  Get a bigger friggen battery and do more on propane!!!  There's no need for all that electric shit.  

Why'd you go into the great outdoors only to sit in your 'expando-bay' living room watching a big screen???  Get out of your capsule, onto a bike and enjoy the nature you paid 10-40 bucks a night to experience!!!  Go to the friggen beach and hike a trail!  It's why they're there!!!

know what my favorite type of camper was?  The old pop-tops.  it was half tent but comfy sleeping in the popout bays they had.  Awesome for kids.  And they were relatively quiet too!!!!.  They sucked to set up or tear down when raining, but when is that EVER fun while camping???

Good thread.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice to the lady in the camper next to you.   she might be famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Malkin is blogging about her "camping" trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting.....
> 
> ...but she is kinda hawt.....I bet she'd be perfect with a sock duct-taped and stuffed in her mouth....and an octopus covering her trembing nekkid torso.
Click to expand...

DAMMIT!  This is why we can't have nice things!!!!


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> know what my favorite type of camper was?  The old pop-tops.  it was half tent but comfy sleeping in the popout bays they had.  Awesome for kids.  And they were relatively quiet too!!!!.  They sucked to set up or tear down when raining, but when is that EVER fun while camping???
> 
> Good thread.



You mean the 5th wheels?

I'll go along with those, because, I actually have what is called a "Truck-Tent" which sets up in the bed of my F-150 where I roll out some carpet, and put up a cot, and run a line from the cab so I can watch DVD's if I wanna.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> know what my favorite type of camper was?  The old pop-tops.  it was half tent but comfy sleeping in the popout bays they had.  Awesome for kids.  And they were relatively quiet too!!!!.  They sucked to set up or tear down when raining, but when is that EVER fun while camping???
> 
> Good thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 5th wheels?
> 
> I'll go along with those, because, I actually have what is called a "Truck-Tent" which sets up in the bed of my F-150 where I roll out some carpet, and put up a cot, and run a line from the cab so I can watch DVD's if I wanna.
Click to expand...

That's what my parents use... a fifth wheel trailer.  Real monster too, but they don't have a generator I think.  They prefer propane like I do as much as possible.

Then again, they have a sweet deal cut with their home state to camp host in the most popular state park.  Lucky buggers.  So they camp for like 6 weeks out of summer.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> know what my favorite type of camper was?  The old pop-tops.  it was half tent but comfy sleeping in the popout bays they had.  Awesome for kids.  And they were relatively quiet too!!!!.  They sucked to set up or tear down when raining, but when is that EVER fun while camping???
> 
> Good thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 5th wheels?
> 
> I'll go along with those, because, I actually have what is called a "Truck-Tent" which sets up in the bed of my F-150 where I roll out some carpet, and put up a cot, and run a line from the cab so I can watch DVD's if I wanna.
Click to expand...

That's what my parents use... a fifth wheel trailer.  Real monster too, but they don't have a generator I think.  They prefer propane like I do as much as possible.

Then again, they have a sweet deal cut with their home state to camp host in the most popular state park.  Lucky buggers.  So they camp for like 6 weeks out of summer.


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> know what my favorite type of camper was?  The old pop-tops.  it was half tent but comfy sleeping in the popout bays they had.  Awesome for kids.  And they were relatively quiet too!!!!.  They sucked to set up or tear down when raining, but when is that EVER fun while camping???
> 
> Good thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 5th wheels?
> 
> I'll go along with those, because, I actually have what is called a "Truck-Tent" which sets up in the bed of my F-150 where I roll out some carpet, and put up a cot, and run a line from the cab so I can watch DVD's if I wanna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what my parents use... a fifth wheel trailer.  Real monster too, but they don't have a generator I think.  They prefer propane like I do as much as possible.
> 
> Then again, they have a sweet deal cut with their home state to camp host in the most popular state park.  Lucky buggers.  So they camp for like 6 weeks out of summer.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I thought about walking over to the "camp Host" to bitch about the fucking yapping fat-lady's dog, but then thought: "Samson, just cowboy-up and put in your ear plugs."


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 5th wheels?
> 
> I'll go along with those, because, I actually have what is called a "Truck-Tent" which sets up in the bed of my F-150 where I roll out some carpet, and put up a cot, and run a line from the cab so I can watch DVD's if I wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my parents use... a fifth wheel trailer.  Real monster too, but they don't have a generator I think.  They prefer propane like I do as much as possible.
> 
> Then again, they have a sweet deal cut with their home state to camp host in the most popular state park.  Lucky buggers.  So they camp for like 6 weeks out of summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought about walking over to the "camp Host" to bitch about the fucking yapping fat-lady's dog, but then thought: "Samson, just cowboy-up and put in your ear plugs."
Click to expand...

no no... ya gotta mosey over to socialize with the camp host.  Get to know them and you're in like flynn.  Then it comes up sooner or later, and you can bring it up nonchalantly and things get done. 

Trust me, it's how it works AND you get inside scoops.  Camp Hosts are talkative social bunches.


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my parents use... a fifth wheel trailer.  Real monster too, but they don't have a generator I think.  They prefer propane like I do as much as possible.
> 
> Then again, they have a sweet deal cut with their home state to camp host in the most popular state park.  Lucky buggers.  So they camp for like 6 weeks out of summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought about walking over to the "camp Host" to bitch about the fucking yapping fat-lady's dog, but then thought: "Samson, just cowboy-up and put in your ear plugs."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no no... ya gotta mosey over to socialize with the camp host.  Get to know them and you're in like flynn.  Then it comes up sooner or later, and you can bring it up nonchalantly and things get done.
> 
> Trust me, it's how it works AND you get inside scoops.  Camp Hosts are talkative social bunches.
Click to expand...


For fuck's sake: I get out to get away from petty tyranical people, and who do I need to lobby to get a fucking dog to STFU!! 

I'm thinking poisoned hamburger.....for the dog OWNERS.


----------



## Big Fitz

BAH!  LOL I've always considered the social aspects of a camp ground too.  That never bothered me.  But I see your point.  It'd have been better if  they never showed up.  I do get it.

Why not try 'tent only' campgrounds or sections?  oh well, I digress.


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> BAH!  LOL I've always considered the social aspects of a camp ground too.  That never bothered me.  But I see your point.  It'd have been better if  they never showed up.  I do get it.
> 
> Why not try 'tent only' campgrounds or sections?  oh well, I digress.



Actually, I'm trying a wide range of campgrounds all over WY


----------



## Middleman

Samson, you seriously are uptight, man...

Take a deep breath...


----------



## Samson

Middleman said:


> Samson, you seriously are uptight, man...
> 
> Take a deep breath...



I'd probably be able to relax IF SOME ASSHOLE WOULD STOP PARKING HIS TRAILOR IN ALL THE PRIME CAMPING SPOTS!!


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAH!  LOL I've always considered the social aspects of a camp ground too.  That never bothered me.  But I see your point.  It'd have been better if  they never showed up.  I do get it.
> 
> Why not try 'tent only' campgrounds or sections?  oh well, I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm trying a wide range of campgrounds all over WY
Click to expand...

The only issue I had with many Wyoming campgrounds was the total lack of trees.  Then again I'm from the midwest and we have lots of trees and grass.


----------



## Big Fitz

One word of advice:

Claymores.


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAH!  LOL I've always considered the social aspects of a camp ground too.  That never bothered me.  But I see your point.  It'd have been better if  they never showed up.  I do get it.
> 
> Why not try 'tent only' campgrounds or sections?  oh well, I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm trying a wide range of campgrounds all over WY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only issue I had with many Wyoming campgrounds was the total lack of trees.  Then again I'm from the midwest and we have lots of trees and grass.
Click to expand...


Yep, so far I've been lucky enough to have a camp under a scraggy pine whilst some fucker with an air-conditioned travel trailor parks next to me in the forest.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 5th wheels?
> 
> I'll go along with those, because, I actually have what is called a "Truck-Tent" which sets up in the bed of my F-150 where I roll out some carpet, and put up a cot, and run a line from the cab so I can watch DVD's if I wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my parents use... a fifth wheel trailer.  Real monster too, but they don't have a generator I think.  They prefer propane like I do as much as possible.
> 
> Then again, they have a sweet deal cut with their home state to camp host in the most popular state park.  Lucky buggers.  So they camp for like 6 weeks out of summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought about walking over to the "camp Host" to bitch about the fucking yapping fat-lady's dog, but then thought: "Samson, just cowboy-up and put in your ear plugs."
Click to expand...


I've found these work wonders.  They make smaller ones that will work on yappy dogs also.


----------



## Paulie

Samson said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> camping means something completely different to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
Click to expand...


You pass out after just a pitcher?


----------



## Samson

Paulie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> camping means something completely different to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pass out after just a pitcher?
Click to expand...


Do I?: No, but a number of other unpleasent things may happen. 

I've learned how to drink, sonny. I'm not out to impress any Frat Brothers.

I am speculating that Luissa, being a petite little flower of a female, would find porcine consumption of beer to cause her to pass out.


----------



## Paulie

Samson said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't mean passing out on the lawn after a night sucking down a pitcher of beer at the bowling ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pass out after just a pitcher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I?: No, but a number of other unpleasent things may happen.
> 
> I've learned how to drink, sonny. I'm not out to impress any Frat Brothers.
> 
> I am speculating that Luissa, being a petite little flower of a female, would find porcine consumption of beer to cause her to pass out.
Click to expand...


I'm betting that you're wrong.

My money is on Luissa being able to drink with the big boys.


----------



## Samson

Paulie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pass out after just a pitcher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I?: No, but a number of other unpleasent things may happen.
> 
> I've learned how to drink, sonny. I'm not out to impress any Frat Brothers.
> 
> I am speculating that Luissa, being a petite little flower of a female, would find porcine consumption of beer to cause her to pass out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm betting that you're wrong.
> 
> My money is on Luissa being able to drink with the big boys.
Click to expand...


Well, it would be fun to experiment.

I'll get the first round, you get........ seconds.......

***That sounds worse than I meant it to sound.***


----------



## Paulie

I can pretty much drink beer indefinitely.  In my somewhat older age though, I can't handle the hard liquor anymore.  Some cocktails is fine, maybe a snifter of 'buca or two, but long gone are the days of nursing a 5th all night.


----------



## Samson

Paulie said:


> I can pretty much drink beer indefinitely.  In my somewhat older age though, I can't handle the hard liquor anymore.  Some cocktails is fine, maybe a snifter of 'buca or two, but long gone are the days of nursing a 5th all night.




I said, "suck down a pitcher of beer."

I too can drink beer indefinitely, but I pace myself.

Actually, I think I'm pacing myself too much these days. I only brought ONE 6-pack for TWO NIGHTS my last camping trip: Had I known that I'd be camping in the middle of an RV parkinglot, surrounded by fat-ladies with yapping dogs, I would have packed a case of Wild Turkey.


----------



## Ringel05

Okay.  Everything is set up.  Camping time!


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Okay.  Everything is set up.  Camping time!




Crikie!

I bet you killed at least 20 African Slave Boys getting that thing together, but JOLLY GOOD SHOW, old chap!

Is it too late for a Gin and Tonic?


----------



## Big Black Dog

I've done it all when it comes to camping.  Slept out under the stars with no tent.  Slept in a tent.  Slept in a camper.  It was all good fun BUT now a days, when I go camping, I much more like the idea of a Hampton Inn.


----------



## Samson

Count Dracula said:


> I've done it all when it comes to camping.  Slept out under the stars with no tent.  Slept in a tent.  Slept in a camper.  It was all good fun BUT now a days, when I go camping, I much more like the idea of a Hampton Inn.



I thought you had to sleep in a box filled with soil from your homeland.

I'd be interested to hear how you deal with mosqitos, Count Dracula?

BTW: I'm posting this from a Hampton Inn.


----------



## xotoxi

I have a massive tent.






And I only car camp, or yard camp.


----------



## Samson

xotoxi said:


> I have a massive tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I only car camp, or yard camp.



I watched three grown men take 2 hours to put one of those up while the wind was gusting 40 mph.

When you're camping, you need this kind of entertainment..


----------



## Ringel05

Count Dracula said:


> I've done it all when it comes to camping.  Slept out under the stars with no tent.  Slept in a tent.  Slept in a camper.  It was all good fun BUT now a days, when I go camping, I much more like the idea of a Hampton Inn.



A friend of mine's idea of camping is a hotel without room service, and that's not a joke, she's serious.


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it all when it comes to camping.  Slept out under the stars with no tent.  Slept in a tent.  Slept in a camper.  It was all good fun BUT now a days, when I go camping, I much more like the idea of a Hampton Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine's idea of camping is a hotel without room service, and that's not a joke, she's serious.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have a friend who claims to be camping when the remote control to the TV in the room doesn't work.

Actually, camping is $17/n in WY State Parks ($10/n for residents of WY).

A cheap, tawdry motel room, with cable, airconditioning, and vibrating bed is $34/n

I've often thought the cost difference was worth it, especially when "Room Service" shows up about midnight offering a wide variety of services not necessarily available while camping.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Samson said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it all when it comes to camping.  Slept out under the stars with no tent.  Slept in a tent.  Slept in a camper.  It was all good fun BUT now a days, when I go camping, I much more like the idea of a Hampton Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had to sleep in a box filled with soil from your homeland.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how you deal with mosqitos, Count Dracula?
> 
> BTW: I'm posting this from a Hampton Inn.
Click to expand...


When I go out in the woods to work with my three beagles, or I go fishing - anyplace that there are mosquitos, I use a product that you can get from Avon.  It's called "Skin So Soft"  It smells a little too sweet for a guy but it does a great job of repelling all blood suckers except for vampires.  Plus, if you use it, you will look really attractive to a bear if you happen across one who is searching for some dinner.


----------



## Samson

Count Dracula said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it all when it comes to camping.  Slept out under the stars with no tent.  Slept in a tent.  Slept in a camper.  It was all good fun BUT now a days, when I go camping, I much more like the idea of a Hampton Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had to sleep in a box filled with soil from your homeland.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear how you deal with mosqitos, Count Dracula?
> 
> BTW: I'm posting this from a Hampton Inn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I go out in the woods to work with my three beagles, or I go fishing - anyplace that there are mosquitos, I use a product that you can get from Avon.  It's called "Skin So Soft"  It smells a little too sweet for a guy but it does a great job of repelling all blood suckers except for vampires.  Plus, if you use it, you will look really attractive to a bear if you happen across one who is searching for some dinner.
Click to expand...


I'll try it but if it doesn't work, I'm gonna smear your masquera.


----------



## Fenris Wolf

Hey Samson, I don't know much about where you are from, but do you have a lot of national forest near you? If you do, find out the rules and regulations and you might have endless opportunity, around here a person can camp just about anywhere they want within reason. I, like you, prefer seclusion when I go camping. All alone at a shady spot near a creek or a river makes my day. I'd stay the hell out of public campgrounds, they are magnets for trouble, they attract dumbasses and teenagers looking for parties and fights. Like I said though, make sure you find out the rules first, you don't want the cops and forest rangers raining on your parade. Once you find a spot you are particularly fond of, guard it with your life. Don't tell anyone and conceal all evidence of your presence, even tire tracks if you can. Not to sound like a redneck hoosier, but one thing that can screw up a place in your locality is making it inviting or welcoming outsiders into your region. It brings in people who lack respect for other people's backyards or to the other extreme tree-huggers that do their damnedest to keep the people who live near it to use it. One thing that has made the national forest a better place around here that people, who don't know any better, will badmouth is the logging industry. If it weren't for those guys there wouldn't be any roads.


----------



## uscitizen

Ahh the "Turtle Tourists"?  They are so insecure they take their homes with them.

And if you car camp at a campground, expect no peace esp on a weekend.

I miss backpacking in and camping.....
It was Wunnerful out in WA and OR when I lived there.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a massive tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I only car camp, or yard camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched three grown men take 2 hours to put one of those up while the wind was gusting 40 mph.
> 
> When you're camping, you need this kind of entertainment..
Click to expand...


Yeah the entertainment factor of the goofs around you in a drive in campground is pretty good.


----------



## StreamWalker

Samson said:


> OK, I just went camping and I gotta get a few things off my chest.
> 
> First, I'm a car camper. I'm not gonna pack all my shit and carry it 20 miles into the woods to get away from it all.
> 
> On the other hand, if I'm gonna camp, I'm gonna live in a tent, not some HUGE GODDAMN Trailor Home, with air conditioning, big screen TV, and bowling ally or whatever-the-hell these assholes drive out and park next to my tent, blocking the view, running a loud deisel generator, and choking me with fumes. If I'm really unlucky, the owner's wife will weigh 500 lbs and own 3 yapping dogs.
> 
> Which brings me to my question: WHY?
> 
> My theory is the owners of these mosterous motor homes are momma's boys: They cannot bear to be away from their surrogot mothers, and their wives demand the comforts of home. SHIT! Buncha fucks are ruining the experience for the rest of us.
> 
> LEAVE THE WIMMINS AT HOME, FOR CHRISTSSAKES!!




Yeah it kinda rips a tent camper's outdoor experience to shreads. 

I've had a couple of friends talk me into tenting at  places which hosts huge camper trailers or RVs. they were more like an suburban areas than the Great Outdoors. It's better for me to avoid these type of campgrounds than to risk an ax fight with some drunken weekend warrior over a Pineknot or chunk of Oak.


----------



## Samson

StreamWalker said:


> Yeah it kinda rips a tent camper's outdoor experience to shreads.
> 
> I've had a couple of friends talk me into tenting at  places which hosts huge camper trailers or RVs. they were more like an suburban areas than the Great Outdoors. It's better for me to avoid these type of campgrounds than to risk an ax fight with some drunken weekend warrior over a Pineknot or chunk of Oak.



In late June I was at The Pinnicles Campground in the Shoshone National Forest. I camped next to the shore of thawing lake

I swear to gawd, if I'd sayed more than one fucking night, someone's damn gas generator that put out 100 db noise from 0900-1700 hrs, would have had a serious mid-night accident.........those fuckers liable to catch fire.....it'd be pretty sad to have an underpowered 30ft trailor, but shit happens.


----------



## Ringel05

Here's a nice secluded spot.






And another:


----------



## Samson

*^^^^^^^^^*

See whatr fuckers in their 30' trailors and gas generators, and barking dogs, and 2.5 whiny brats have caused???


----------



## Big Fitz

Don't get up in the middle of the night and walk out to take a leak... or camp at the base of the cliff.


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> Don't get up in the middle of the night and walk out to take a leak... or camp at the base of the cliff.



Now you know another use for an empty wide-mouth 2 litre Mountain Dew Bottle.


----------



## Ringel05

You could always give in...






or mini-size it:


----------



## syrenn

Samson, stop camping where other people are. Step away from the camp grounds!


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> Samson, stop camping where other people are. Step away from the camp grounds!



Well, I'd need company.........company that could pack a red bustier.....


----------



## syrenn

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, stop camping where other people are. Step away from the camp grounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'd need company.........company that could pack a red bustier.....
Click to expand...


 That is a corset...lol. And unless your prepared to get a new one it staying home honey. Camping you get shorts and a t-shirt, hairy legs and underarms and comfortable granny panties.


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, stop camping where other people are. Step away from the camp grounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'd need company.........company that could pack a red bustier.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a corset...lol. And unless your prepared to get a new one it staying home honey. Camping you get shorts and a t-shirt, hairy legs and underarms and comfortable granny panties.
Click to expand...


Hell, I may as well just be with myself then.

I gotta have a fire, and most parks won't let you have open fires outside their designated fire rings. Oh I suppose I could get a propane stove, but this means that "THEY" have Won: Some Asshole with a 30' Trailor With a Kitchen, is parking next to the lake, next to MY FIRE RING, and using a nice big picnic table, while I'm trying to fry an egg for 30 minutes on some goddamn portable stove and crawlin' 'round on the ground to eat.

Well, I say FUCK THAT. I'm gonna take THAT fucker's SPOT!!!


----------

